# linocut = λινογραφία, χαρακτικό σε λινόλεουμ / λινόλαιο, (εσφαλμ.) λινοτυπία



## eleanor (Dec 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα :)
Αναφέρομαι σε έργα του Πικάσο. Ξέρει κανείς με βεβαιότητα πώς αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά ο όρος linocut (lino-cut);
[linogravure στα γαλλικά]
Βρίσκω ότι πρόκειται για χαρακτικά σε λινόλεουμ, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιη για το τι ακριβώς σημαίνει η ελληνική λέξη λινοτυπία όταν μιλάμε για έργα τέχνης. Μήπως είναι το ίδιο πράγμα;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Όχι, λινοτυπία είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα από το linocut. Χαρακτική σε λινόλαιο/λινόλεουμ είναι καλό. Κάποιοι το linoleum το λένε και λινοτάπητα. Στο χώρο όμως, λέγεται απλά λινόλεουμ ή λάινοκατ (ή σκέτο λινόλαιο).


----------



## fofoka (Dec 16, 2009)

Μήπως να το πεις *λινογραφία*; 

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=5&artid=195308&dt=16/03/2007
http://www.haraktiki.gr/lexiko_terms.php?letter=L&cat=1
http://www.e-artshop.gr/Site.php?Page=1&Sub=4&LangID=1


----------



## eleanor (Dec 16, 2009)

Σου είναι εύκολο να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα; 
Από το αρχικό υλικό στο οποίο γίνεται η χάραξη (εν προκειμένω το λινόλεουμ) δεν παίρνει το όνομά του το έργο που προκύπτει; 
Προσπαθώ να κατάλάβω...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Λινοτυπία είναι παλιά τυπογραφική τεχνική, η οποία σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται. To πρώτο συνθετικό λινο- προέρχεται από εμπορική ονομασία και ήταν αναφορά στη γραμμή>line>line-o-type.

Από την άλλη, το linocut είναι απλά μια τεχνική χαρακτικής σε λινόλαιο (linoleum). Το λινόλαιο είναι ένα σχετικά μαλακό υλικό, που μοιάζει με μοκέτα. Από κάτω έχει την υφή που έχουν οι μοκέτες και τα χαλιά, ενώ από πάνω είναι μαλακό, επίπεδο και ξύνεται εύκολα. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, προσφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για χάραξη και στη συνέχεια εκτύπωση με μελάνια.

Είναι πολύ λογική η ερώτησή σου "γιατί όχι λινοτυπία", όπως μονοτυπία για παράδειγμα. Απλά, είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Προσωπικά προτιμώ κατευθείαν και σκέτο το *λινόλαιο*, γιατί έτσι αποφεύγεται το μπλέξιμο με τα διάφορα συνθετικά του λινο- (-τυπίες, -γραφίες κλπ), αλλά και του λιθο-.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Και να συμπληρώσω ότι θέλει πολλή προσοχή γιατί υπάρχει και η _λινογραφία_ (linographie), η οποία όμως είναι φωτογραφική τεχνική εκτύπωσης πάνω σε ύφασμα. Αν κρίνω από τα αποτελέσματα στο διαδίκτυο, το μπέρδεμα δεν το γλιτώνουμε... :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα κι εδώ. Και στα καλλιτεχνικά κείμενα υπάρχει το θέμα του ρέτζιστερ. Όταν μιλάνε μεταξύ τους δύο άνθρωποι του χώρου, θα αναφερθούν σε _λάδια_ και _λινόλαια_, αλλά όταν γράφεις ένα πιο επίσημο ή εγκυκλοπαιδικό κείμενο, θα πρέπει να βάλεις _ελαιογραφίες_ και _λινογραφίες_. Σε καταλόγους έχω την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείται και η _λινογραφία_ και το σκέτο _λινόλεουμ_. Προτιμώ το πρώτο (αλλά και τις άλλες —γραφίες.)


----------



## eleanor (Dec 16, 2009)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ :) 
Μιλούσα πριν με έναν ιστορικό τέχνης και μου είπε ότι ο όρος λινογραφία δεν είναι δόκιμος, ούτε το λινόλαιο. Μπερδεύτηκα. Διότι οι καλλιτέχνες, λινοτυπία εξακολουθούν να ονομάζουν τα έργα τους όταν χρησιμοποιούν αυτή την τεχνική...
Μεταφράζω ένα δελτίο Τύπου. Να γράψω στον τίτλο "Λινόλαια του Πικάσο" ;; Δεν μου ακούγεται ωραίο... Τι λες;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Λινοτυπία είναι παλιά τυπογραφική τεχνική, η οποία σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται. To πρώτο συνθετικό λινο- προέρχεται από εμπορική ονομασία και ήταν αναφορά στη γραμμή>line>line-o-type.


Γι' αυτό και υπάρχει παράλληλα κι ο συνώνυμος όρος *στιχοτυπία*, ο οποίος όμως είναι πλέον εξίσου εξαφανισμένος με την ίδια την τεχνική που περιέγραφε.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Και οι _λινογραφίες_ και οι _λινοτυπίες_ έχουν περάσει λόγω σύγχυσης. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (κατάλογος έκθεσης), θα έλεγα "*χαρακτικό σε λινόλαιο*" (που είναι και το σωστό).


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Αν γράψεις στον πληθυντικό, «λινοτυπίες του Πικάσο», δεν υπάρχει φόβος να μπερδευτεί με την τυπογραφική μέθοδο. Αλλά όποιοι έχουν σχέση και με τη μία και με την άλλη λινοτυπία, δεν θέλουν να τις βλέπουν να μπερδεύονται. :)


----------



## eleanor (Dec 16, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, όλους :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν γράψεις στον πληθυντικό, «λινοτυπίες του Πικάσο», δεν υπάρχει φόβος να μπερδευτεί με την τυπογραφική μέθοδο. Αλλά όποιοι έχουν σχέση και με τη μία και με την άλλη λινοτυπία, δεν θέλουν να τις βλέπουν να μπερδεύονται. :)



Όχι, συγγνώμη, αλλά λινοτυπία είναι 100% λάθος. Κατ' απόλυτη τιμή, δηλαδή. Δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί ούτε από τη χρήση, γιατί η χρήση της λινοτυπίας ως απόδοση του linocut δεν είναι διαδεδομένη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Λάθος τη θεωρώ κι εγώ, αλλά οι _λινοτυπίες_ είναι περισσότερες από τις _λινογραφίες_ στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Ως απόδοση του linocut είναι και οι δύο λάθος.
2. Τα αποτελέσματα στο Google για τις λινοτυπίες και τις λιθογραφίες είναι πενιχρά. Μόλις 10 ευρήματα για τις λινογραφίες και 35 για τις λινοτυπίες, εκ των οποίων οι περισσότερες αναφέρονται στην τυπογραφία και όχι στο linocut.

Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υποστηρίξουμε μια εσφαλμένη απόδοση με μηδενική διάδοση και χρήση. Χαρακτικό σε λινόλαιο λέγεται ανετότατα, είναι ολόσωστο και ιδανικό για το συγκεκριμένο register.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο να μην γίνει χρήση μιας λανθασμένης απόδοσης, ό,τι και να λένε οι γκουγκλιές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Ας το ξαναπιάσω, με την επικουρία αυτή τη φορά, του λήμματος του Πάπυρου:

Καλή μετάφραση είναι η _λινογραφία_, κάνει καλή παρέα και στην _ξυλογραφία_ (woodcut). Είναι μονολεκτικός όρος, περιγράφει την τεχνική και το χαρακτικό αντίτυπο, υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο και σε δικτυακά κείμενα και έχει γλωσσική λογική και συνέπεια.

Η _λινοτυπία_ είναι κανονικά μόνο η τυπογραφική τεχνική, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται από κάποιους για τη _λινογραφία_, μερικοί μάλιστα είναι καλλιτέχνες, και, αν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος _λινοτυπίες_, θα είναι λάθος στα δικά μας τα μάτια, αλλά δεν θα είναι λάθος για πολλούς αναγνώστες και δεν θα μπερδευτεί με την τυπογραφική τεχνική. Δεν έχω πάψει να λέω ότι είναι λάθος η _λινοτυπία_ αλλά δεν μπορώ να βάλω μαχαίρι στο λαιμό κανενός. Αλλά μη μου βγάλετε λάθος τη _λινογραφία_!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο να μην γίνει χρήση μιας λανθασμένης απόδοσης, ό,τι και να λένε οι γκουγκλιές.





nickel said:


> Αλλά μη μου βγάλετε λάθος τη _λινογραφία_!


Έγώ αναφερόμουν στη _λινοτυπία_ (έχω και τη σχετική ευαισθησία λόγω του συγκεκριμένου πεδίου των εκτυπώσεων), συγγνώμη που δεν το κατέστησα σαφές.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά μη μου βγάλετε λάθος τη _λινογραφία_!



Φυσικά και είναι λάθος η λινογραφία, γιατί λινογραφία δεν είναι το linocut, αλλά εντελώς διαφορετική τεχνική (φωτογραφική εκτύπωση πάνω σε ύφασμα (lino)). Linocut=linogravure στα Γαλλικά. 

_"Certains parlent de linographie mais ce mot semble être précisément réservé à une technique d'impression sur textile à base de photographies2. De manière encore plus rare, la linogravure est parfois nommée linoglyphie."_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linogravure

*LINOGRAPHIE*
"BEAUX-ARTS. Impression sur toile, sur étoffe, par les moyens photographiques. (Dict. xixe et xxe s.). La linographie consiste dans l'emploi d'un tissu blanc d'une force convenable, suivant la dimension du sujet, sur lequel on transporte (...) une image photographique monochrome que l'on y fixe; puis cette toile est rendue transparente à l'aide de vernis spéciaux, et l'on peint au dos de l'épreuve, avec des couleurs à l'huile (Gde Encyclop. t. 22, p. 298)."

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/linographie


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, η _λινογραφία_ στον Πάπυρο ή σε διάφορα κείμενα καταλόγων ή του διαδικτύου περιγράφει αυτό το πράγμα; Όχι, το _linocut_ περιγράφει. Με τη λογική της αντιστοιχίας προς το woodcut ενδεχομένως. Ας προβληματιστεί κανείς για το τι κάνει με το _linograph_ (φωτογραφίες σε ύφασμα) όταν θα βρεθεί στο δρόμο του. Αλλά ας μην αλλάξουμε τη σημασία όρων που κυκλοφορούν έτσι... πραξικοπηματικά.


Εδώ οπτικοακουστικό υλικό, για τις linocuts του Palle Nielsen:

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/video/video.asp?id=19260


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Αυτό το λεξικάκι: http://www.haraktiki.gr/lexiko_terms.php?letter=L&cat=1 αναφέρει τον όρο _λινολαιογράφημα_.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

@nickel

Βασικά, με έχεις μπερδέψει. Τελικά, είσαι υπέρ της λινοτυπίας ή της λινογραφίας; Πέρα απ' αυτό όμως, ποιος είναι ο όρος που κυκλοφορεί; Τα 10 πενιχρά αποτελέσματα στο Google, εκ των οποίων τα περισσότερα είναι επανάληψη του ίδιου δελτίου τύπου για την έκθεση του Palle Nielsen; 

Ή θες να πεις ότι δεν λένε λινογραφία, όπως λινοτυπία, όπως έγραψα εγώ λιθογραφία λίγο παραπάνω εκ παραδρομής; Είναι σαφές ότι ο όρος είναι αδόκιμος και οφείλεται σε σύγχυση. 

Επιπλέον, σαν μεταφραστές και ορολόγοι είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να λάβουμε υπόψη μας πιθανές αλληλεπικαλύψεις με άλλους όρους όταν προτείνουμε μια αδόκιμη απόδοση, ακριβώς επειδή αργά ή γρήγορα θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας. Γι' αυτό θα ήταν καλύτερο τις λινογραφίες να τις αφήσουμε για τις linographies και όχι για τα linocuts.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

@zazula
Είχα μπει στον πειρασμό να πω ότι θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε κάνει διάκριση ανάμεσα στην τεχνική της _λινογραφίας_ και το έργο, που θα το λέγαμε _λινογράφημα_. Θα ήταν χάσιμο μπάιτς. Έχετε δει _λάδια, ελαιογραφίες, λαδομπογιές_. Πόσα _ελαιογραφήματα_ έχετε δει; Και όμως η λέξη υπάρχει στα λεξικά και περιμένει...

*ελαιογράφημα* το· η ελαιογραφία.
*ελαιογραφία* η· 1. ζωγραφική με ελαιοχρώματα, με λαδομπογιές· 2. εικόνα, πίνακας κατασκευασμένος με λαδομπογιές.
(Από ΠαπΛεξ. Κακώς δεν λέει ποια ελαιογραφία, αφού πρόκειται μόνο για την δεύτερη.)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

(Υποθέτω, Αμβρόσιε, ότι απευθυνόσουν στον Νίκελ.)

Όπως λέει το λεξικάκι που παρέθεσα (ακολουθήστε τον σύνδεσμο στο ποστ #21):

*linocut* (E) -> λινόλαιο, λινόλεουμ, λινολαιογράφημα 
*linoglyphie* (F) χαρακτική/χάραγμα σε λινόλαιο, που μιμείται την ξυλογραφία σε πλάγιο ξύλο, λινογλυφία
*linographie* (F) χαρακτική/χάραγμα σε λινόλαιο, που μιμείται την ξυλογραφία σε όρθιο ξύλο, λινογραφία
*linogravure* (F) -> linocut 
*linoleografia* (I) -> linocut 
*linoléum* (F) -> linocut


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Ναι, μόνο που στην περίπτωση της ελαιογραφίας έχουμε μια πασίγνωστη τεχνική και το αποτέλεσμα της τεχνικής αυτής, άρα ο κίνδυνος για σύγχυση είναι μηδαμινός, όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζουμε όλοι, ενώ στην περίπτωση του linographie μιλάμε για δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα, τα οποία αναπόφευκτα θα προκαλέσουν σύγχυση. Τα υφάσματα ή τα λινόλαια;

Επειδή λοιπόν, *υπάρχουν* δόκιμες αποδόσεις για to linocut, τόσο για επίσημα, όσο και για μη επίσημα registers, ας τις αφήσουμε τις linographies εκεί που κάθονται και ας μην τα κάνουμε αχταρμά.

@Zaz: ναι, στον νίκελ. Το έχω δει το λεξικάκι, αλλά κι αυτό πολύ μπερδεμένο μού φαίνεται αφού για το linocut και το linographie δίνει διαφορετικούς μεν ορισμούς και αποδόσεις, οι οποίες όμως φαίνεται να παραπέμπουν στο ίδιο πράγμα!


----------

